# Full Draw Archery Rocky Face, GA.



## BigJR (Dec 21, 2010)

hey guys gonna be starting up our new season on Jan. 9 and will be running one every 2nd sunday of the month from there on out till opening day of bow season 2011!!! call David Hasty for more info and the directions to shoot is take the Rocky Face exit off i-75 and head north on hwy 41 to hwy 201 and go south for about 8 to 9 miles to Harpers General Store and take a right and follow signs for about 3 more miles.  phone number is 706-463-2950 for you Gps guys punch in 1700 Old Laffayette Rd. and that will be to the store and then follow signs. hope to see some new shooters out. we will also be working on a new nfaa field shoot ( its a walk through course not standing in a field) coming soon. hope it brings in some new shooters also. Merry Christmas and Happy New Years .


----------



## jychamp945 (Jan 3, 2011)

what r the sign in times


----------



## CBASS (Jan 3, 2011)

Good deal


----------

